# Diablo II - Oddball realm problems



## veneratio (Mar 29, 2008)

Diablo II - Log in problems

I can only log into the "Asia" realm. Looging into the USeast, USwest, and Europe realms give an endless "connecting to fastest server" message.

This has been going on for over 2 weeks. Originally I thought that Bnet was down. Now it's becoming obvious that I am the problem, not Bnet.

Possibly a firewall issue?
-Michael

btw, my setup is:
Network - Linksys - Ethernet.
Dell PC - Win Xp service pack 2


----------



## veneratio (Mar 29, 2008)

btw: no hacks used, no 3rd party software, and only fully paid for cd key. 100% Legit.


----------



## rfckyle (Mar 29, 2008)

Im going to start with reinstalling as it seems the simplest answer


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Any other Bnet games doing this?


----------



## veneratio (Mar 29, 2008)

I have Warcraft3 Frozen Throne. I can't log into any realm on that game.

I'll try reinstalling D2 and let you know what happens (on tuesday).


----------



## rfckyle (Mar 29, 2008)

What firewall are u using?


It could be a case of running the game then minimizing to desktop when trying to log in to see if there is a notification from your firewall, or you can go into the firewall suite and make d2 or bnet a trusted application.


It may also be you need to open ports but i dont think thats the case imho.


----------



## veneratio (Mar 29, 2008)

I have AVG, and windows firewall
I have added D2 to the exceptions list already :/
Furthermore I've never had a problem logging into Bnet before with this firewall and current firewall setup.

Reinstalling did not help.


----------



## rfckyle (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, ive researched and there are many ways to try and fix this problem:

Ive given the file a scan on www.virustotal.com and it declares it as safe, Enjoy and feel free to add me on D2.



Reset the Battle.net server list:
Download a Battle.net server list fix (http://ftp.blizzard.com/pub/misc/BattleNet.zip) to reset your Battle.net gateways to their default values. Unzip the downloaded file, and merge the information into your registery by double clicking on the extracted file. Many 3rd party programs will modify your server list, and should be removed or they will continue to cause connection problems with your game.


Note: This step only needs to be applied for users of StarCraft, Diablo, Diablo II, and Warcraft II Battle.net Edition.


Deleting the Battle.net registry folders:
Click on Start then choose Run.
In the Run box, type the word "regedit" (without the quotes) and press OK. This will launch the Registry Editor.
Click on the + icon beside the "HKey_Local_Machine" folder. Some folders will appear underneath it. One should be called "Software".
Click on the + icon beside the "Software" folder.
In the folders that appear under "Software", Select the "Battle.net" folder and delete it.
Click on the - icon beside the "HKey_Local_Machine" folder. This will collapse the folders underneath it.
Click on the + icon beside the "HKey_Current_User" folder.
Under that, click on the + icon beside the "Software" folder.
In the folders that appear under "Software", Select the "Battle.net" folder and delete it.
Click on the - icon beside the "HKey_Current_User" folder to collapse it as well.
Now that both "Battle.net" folders are gone, close the Registry Editor, restart the game, and try your Battle.net connection again.


Checking the Hosts file:
Click on Start then Search or Find files and folders to search your hard drive for a specific file.
In the file name field, type the word "hosts" (without the quotes) and search for that file.
Once Windows has found this file, you may want to make a backup copy and name it hosts.bak.
Double-click the hosts file (not the backup) and choose to open it using Notepad.
The term ".battle.net" should not appear anywhere in this document.
If you see any ".battle.net" entries, please delete them.
Close the Notepad document and choose Yes when it asks you if you want to save the file.
Now start the game and connect to Battle.net.

-----------------------------


----------



## veneratio (Mar 29, 2008)

Holy ****.
I'm a PC noob and I have to edit my registry? lol

I am very grateful for this info. I'll try it tonight after work.

(Btw, I'll add you but I will probably stick with the Asia realm now that I have been gaming there, made friends, and am hell baaling.)

asia realm acc name: Veneratio


----------



## rfckyle (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok 

I play Europe

I can easily rush you to hell for free if you need it i have very good hammerdin 14k only lvl 80


----------



## veneratio (Mar 29, 2008)

very nice of you to offer 

And WOW! 14k? that's hard to get on a lvl 95..
you must be wearing some nice duds 

I'd take the offer, but i'll probably stick with Asia. I've made some Australian friends there who speak english  and don't want to ditch them.


----------



## veneratio (Mar 29, 2008)

*rfckyle, I tried your fix for this problem: *

Reset the Battle.net server list:
Download a Battle.net server list fix (http://ftp.blizzard.com/pub/misc/BattleNet.zip)

Deleting the Battle.net registry folders:
Click on Start then choose Run.
In the Run box, type the word "regedit" (without the quotes) and press OK. This will launch the Registry Editor.
Click on the + icon beside the "HKey_Local_Machine" folder. Some folders will appear underneath it. One should be called "Software".
Click on the + icon beside the "Software" folder.
In the folders that appear under "Software", Select the "Battle.net" folder and delete it.
Click on the - icon beside the "HKey_Local_Machine" folder. This will collapse the folders underneath it.
Click on the + icon beside the "HKey_Current_User" folder.
Under that, click on the + icon beside the "Software" folder.
In the folders that appear under "Software", Select the "Battle.net" folder and delete it.
Click on the - icon beside the "HKey_Current_User" folder to collapse it as well.
Now that both "Battle.net" folders are gone, close the Registry Editor, restart the game, and try your Battle.net connection again.


Checking the Hosts file:
Click on Start then Search or Find files and folders to search your hard drive for a specific file.
In the file name field, type the word "hosts" (without the quotes) and search for that file.
Once Windows has found this file, you may want to make a backup copy and name it hosts.bak.
Double-click the hosts file (not the backup) and choose to open it using Notepad.
The term ".battle.net" should not appear anywhere in this document.
If you see any ".battle.net" entries, please delete them.
Close the Notepad document and choose Yes when it asks you if you want to save the file.
Now start the game and connect to Battle.net

*I was always still able to log into the asia realm. so I have been playing there, not attempting the fix.
recently, my game started crashing, in conjunction with the exsisting realm issue.

So I gave it a shot. I did this troubleshooting proccess and still the game crashes, and still can only log into Asia Realm.

Then I reinstalled the game. Now the original realm issue still exsists, but the game crashing issue is gone.

thanks anyay for the help though, rfckyle. 

anyone else have suggestions?*


----------

